# killing carp without draining pond



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Currently have access to a somewhat large pond 4-5 acres that is populated with Lmb, crappie, blugill, and tons of carp. The bass bluegill and crappie are very nice sized. The carp seem to be the dominant species though and keep the mud bottom churned up all the time. My question is besides draining this pond, how might I kill the carp?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

catch them and use them as fertilizer.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Bowfish them out! And if you don't have the right gear there are a couple of guys on this site that would love to go out with you and shoot them...


----------



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

Contact BP....They are doing a bang up job in the gulf......


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

ClickerCrazy said:


> catch them and use them as fertilizer.


I often take 3 or 4 carp / day out using this method but i don't seem to be making a dent in the population. 

RE: Bowfishing: i'm an archer myself and have considered this option but the problems is i'm within the city limits and my neighbors called the cops on me when i was simply target shooting in the back yard, so i don't think this option would go over very well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

The only way of eradication would be to rotenone the entire community and re-stock. Any other method would only dent the population, which would quickly recover given the prolific nature of the carp.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

montagc said:


> What are the laws? If you are on the land lawfully and lawfully using your bow in the harvesting of fish/game, then your neighbors or police have no right to stop you.
> 
> I am not sure what the law is for you though.


He said he is in the city. You can't shoot a bow in the city limits.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont know but a idea get a couple trout lines and put some wheatie balls on the hooks and bam 20 at a time.........IDK good luck


\m/ 0_0 \m/


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

have a big cook out inviting all ogf members... those with kids should have a blast..... everyone bring food and whatever.... everybody fish for the carp.... everything else goes back and no purposely fishing for other species... do it a couple of weekends and maybe take up a donation of a couple of bucks.... all money can go to some wildlife fund...or some donation for something or maybe help fund to keep this website up.... i don't know.... just a thought.... 

anyone wanting to keep any of the carp to take could do so and that way maybe so many wouldn't have to be fertilizer....

cook them?... if someone knew how at the cook out... we could get a demonstration....

can they be put into another pond or river?

used for flathead bait?

does anybody have connections to a cat food producer?

i don't know just trying to stir up some thought... idea's...


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

TerryMayberry said:


> my neighbors called the cops on me when i was simply target shooting in the back yard


jerks.

regarding the carp, i like the trotline idea.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

If it's close to Springfield, surrounding cities, my GF loves to catch carp. She'll sit there all day with a pole in each hand and corn on the hooks and take them out one by one.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Contact the pay lakes and let them seign your pond and keep the carp and return all other fish.


----------

